# †††فهرس لأهم المواضيع الخاصة بالأسرة المسيحية†††



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2010)

*بنعمة المسيح له كل المجد هنبدأ 
فهرس لأهم المواضيع الخاصة بالأسرة المسيحية
حتى يسهل لكم عملية البحث.
*
*بنصلى يكون هذا العمل المبارك سبب بركة لكم.





*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *بنعمة المسيح له كل المجد هنبدأ
> فهرس لأهم المواضيع الخاصة بالأسرة المسيحية
> حتى يسهل لكم عملية البحث.
> *
> ...




انشاءالله بالنجاح والتوفيق 
ابوتربو
ربنا يبارك كل عمل تعمله
من اجل اسمه القدوس


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2010)

*المرأة ودورها في الأسرة ....لنيافة الانبا مكاريوس*

*سر الزواج*

* 	 مشكلة الفجوة بين الأجيال  *

*فترة المنع للمرأة قبل الذهاب للكنيسة لمعمودية طفلها (فترة هذه المدة - الأصل الكتابى لها - المعنى الروحى والرمزى منها)  *

*التعامل داخل الأسرة  *

*رحلـة فى عـالم المراهقــات*

*الرجــل أكثــر*

*† حكمــــــــة  ابيجايـــــــل †  *

*أجــداد وأحفــاد  *

* ما معنى الزواج؟  *

*مسئولية الآباء والأمهات فى أيام إمتحانات أولادهم... (للقمص يوسف أسعد).  *

*أسس لزواج مسيحي سعيد  *

* ماذا يقول القديس جيروم (إيرونيموس) عن رهبنـــــــــة أحـــد أبنــــــــاء الأســــــرة؟؟؟  *

*دور ألام في رعاية الطفل*

*سيدي المتعامل مع المعاق  *

*زوجتى تسعدنى لقداسه البابا *

* يا ترى القديس أوغسطينوس بيقول إيه عن الخضوع للزوج واحترامه؟؟؟؟  *

*زواج الأقارب ( منقـــول ــ)*

* النكــد و أســبــابـــة  *

*دق الهــــــون والغربـــــــال !!  *

* كيف أنجح في أن أجعل زواجي يستمر الي الأبد؟  *

*معني الإرتباط الزوجي ؟؟*

*قيمة المرأة  *

* الاسرة والتلفزيون  *

*حياة الأسرة من الداخل والخارج...*

*اياك والبخل*

* أســــــــــرار  *

*انواع الرجال وطرق التعامل معهم  *

 *كيــــــــف تربـــــــــــى  *

*أخطاء يرتكبها المتزوجون حديثاً..*

* هل كلمة اسف تكفي لحل المشاكل الزوجيه  *؟

* كيف تدفعين زوجك للمشاركة فى اعباء المنزل؟  *

 *هل أنت وزوجتك أصدقاء ؟؟  *

*كيف تجعل اولادك يحبوك*؟

*الاجهاض*

 *نيافه الأنبا بولا: الرجال أكثر غلبًا من النساء  *

*خاص بالمرأه  *
​

*الرجال وسوء فهم المرأه المرحه*


*تـــــــــــــابع ...

:download:

*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2010)

* يااااااا رب ما هى مشيئتك من اجلى

 هل فى سر الزواج يتحد الزوجان روحياً ؟  

هل تستطيع المرأة تغيير طباع الرجل؟؟؟

فيروسات الحياة الزوجية ..  أسبابها والقضاء عليها

لماذا لايستجيب الله لنا احيانا  ?

يقول الرجل..أريدها ضعـيفة معي.. قوية مع الآخرين.. هذه هي الأنثى الحقيقية

المرآه الفاضله  

الختان يؤدي إلى فشل العلاقة الزوجية  

 هل تعليق الأيقونات والصور الدينية بحجرة النوم حرام؟؟  

 الاهتمام بمطالب الزوجة  

ادم تعلم كيف تغازل زوجتك  

** الحياه زوجيه جميله وسعيده يرضى بها الطرفين*​*
 لماذا تجمل الام طفلها على يدها اليسرى؟  

العلاقة الزوجية في ضوء الانجيل  

كيف نعلم اولادنا الصلاة  

الأســــره وأطفــالهــا والكنيســــه  

سؤال من زوجه ...

القسمة والنصيب في الزواج  

للمتزوجات حصريا :زوجك يخونك هتعملى اية  

في سن الشيخوخة  

تعلموا الهدوء وسط مشاكل الحياه  

**كتاب / فن التفاهم الزوجى  *
*
 طرق الاعتذار بين الزوجين  

الأم


تـــــــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2010)

*تلخيص لكتاب “ اخترت أن أتزوج” للدكتور مفيد جميل  *

*للرجال فقط ..... نود أن ننقول .....  *

*الزواج عهد وليس عقد  *

 *التمرد عند المراهقين والشباب وعلاجة  *

* عندمــــــــــا يبخل الـــــــــزوج!!!!!!!  *

*الزواج المسيحي والمرأة الواحدة  *

*عيد الام لنيافة الانبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم  *

*أهو بيت ٌعلى "قشر بيض"، أم بيت "للحب"؟  *

*محبة الوالدين..نها فضيلة لا نبذل في سبيل اقتنائها شيئاً من الجهد...!!!!  *

*دور الله في اختيار شريك الحياه  *

*و حتى الحيوانات والطيور بنفس المبدأ  *

*بخطوات سهلة وبسيطة*

 *بذكاء كيف تعاتبى الرجل  *

 *ما هو موقف الكنيسة في تقسيم الميراث بين الرجل والمرأة؟  *

*الأنترنيت وأولادك ............. هــــــــــــام  *

*خطاب قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة  *

*العلاقة الزوجية / بقلم ناجح ناصح جيد  *

*اطبخي يا جارية كلف يا سيدي  *

*لماذا نتزوج  *؟؟!!!

*المرأة والكبرياء  *

*لمن لا يعرف قيمة المرأة  *


*اليك ياحواء: كيف تتعاملي مع آدم  *


*الاجهاض المتكرر (ملف كامل )  *



* كيف تشرحين القداس لطفلك !!!؟؟؟؟  *



 *الزوجة الذكية :ملف كامل  *​


 *ذكر ام أنثى .....  *



 *لنحذر من النجاسة بكل صورها  *



*إتيكيت زيارة الأم فى المستشفى...!!!  *


*للزوجات حصريا :مليتى دماغة ؟؟؟  *


*الضرب والإهانة يفقدك رجولتك  كن مع زوجتك العنيدة كقطعة الإسفنج*


 *النساء في الثلاثينيات يعطين الأولوية  * 




*تـــــــــــــــــــابع...*


:download:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2010)

*لماذا أعطاني الله طفلاً معوقاً؟!

 هكذا زوجك يلبي طلبات  

 زوجة مثالية = حياه مثالية .  

 كيف يتعامل الخطيبان  ؟

العالم و ما يهاجم به الأسرة المسيحيه  

مصادر القوة فى الأسرة ( لنيافة الأنبا إبرآم)( منقول )  

 كيف تتعاملين مع زوجك العصبي ؟  

موقع رائع للكتاب المقدس  

 علاقنى باسرتى للقمص تادرس يعقوب ( للتحميل ) ( منقول )  


 ياريت نعمل كده  

 العائلة المسيحية ودورها في الكنيسة  

 11 طريقة للتقارب بعيداً عن ملل الحياة اليومي  

 التسرع فى اختيار شريك الحياة  

العلاقات الزوجية ...والأفلام الاباحية د.فيولا موريس

العلاقات الزوجية.. كيف تبنى؟د. فيولا موريس ( الطريق والحق)  

الأرملة فى الكتاب المقدس  

بين العلم والزواج..ماذا تفضل بنات اليوم؟!  

 شيء أروع وأغلى من الحب  

 سؤال متسألهوش  لحد ...؟؟  

 المرأة أكثر وفاء  

تــــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2010)

* لمحات في سر الإكليل

سياسة المحترفين

حمل (كل ما يخص الاسرة والزواج ) ( منقول ومفيد )  

 هم قالوا : المهم ماذا أنتم تقولو ا ؟؟  

صوت طفل يعيد أمّه للحياة بعد الغيبوبة  

تغيير طباع الرجل فن لا تقدر عليه الا المرأة  

الشعر الطويل في الكتاب المقدس  

كيف تحمي زواجك من الانهيار؟

دليل المرأة الذكية في حل الخلافات الزوجية

 بالإيجابية والإصرار .. حققي النجاح في غياب زوجك  

سلسلة الارتباط والزواج  

كيف تكون المراه ذات لياقه اجتماعيه

تــــــــــابع...

:download:
 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2010)

*الناجحون لايولدون بل يصنعون ،،،

عالم المرأة: نفوذ وحبوب وأسرار

وصيه الكنيسه للعروسين  

انتبهي لزوجك بعد الأربعين 

كيف تحمي زواجك من الانهيار؟

خلى بالك من نصائح والدتك !!!!  

الاعتذار يطفيء نار الغضب

خفة الدم والذكاء صفة تجذب النساء لشخصية الرجل... هل هذا صحيح؟!

أذا كنت تستعدين للزواج .. فعليك الأجابة عن الـ 7 أسئلة الآتية !!

كيف اكسب ابنتي؟؟

إكليل الزواج يعتبر بداية لأكاليل سماوية _نيافه الأنبا بولا  

تجنبي المواقف الدرامية في حياتك

 كيف توفري المال في حفل زفافك؟  

لو مخطوبه ..... لازم .......

فحوصات ما قبل الزواج  

التنازلات سبيل للزواج الناجح  

للمخطوبه والمتزوجه .......  

لا تتشاجرا أمام أطفالكما

حتــــــــى لايمـــــــوت الحـــــــــــب بعد الزواج  

ابجديه الزواج

وصايا من القديس  أوغسطينوس للأسره

ونصائح لحفل زفاف ناجح  

الأم ...... هى الأم  

دور الاباء فى قرارات الابناء  

كيف تواجه المشاكل ؟  

 كونـوا لُطفـاء  

تـــــــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2010)

* نظرة المسيحية إلى الزواج الثاني بعد الترمُّل

نساء خسرن أزواجهن!

خلى بالك أيها الرجل

المرأة الفاضلة... خدمتها ومسؤوليتها

كيف تختار شريك الحياة؟

ما هي فكرتك عن جمال المرأه ؟

مكانة المرأة في المسيحية

الاسرة ودورها فى الوقاية من الانحراف  

هل يمكن الزواج من غير المؤمنين؟ ولماذا؟

لماذا ينسي الرجل التواريخ المهمة بعد الزواج؟

أزمة الـ 40 مرحلة إلزاميّة تخطّوها بسلام!

هل أنت متسلطة؟

بمهارة وذكاء نسقي بين الحمل والعمل والمنزل

الصراعات الأخوية المتنيح القس بنيامين حلمي

مستويات التفاهم بين الزوجين

تعلمي كيف تخفين عيوبك عن زوجك!

مشاعرك وحالاتك تؤثر في طفلك

الإنجاب وبداية الحياة_  العرفان بجميل الأم

أسس الحياة الزوجية الناجحة المتنيح القس بنيامين حلمي

الرموز الروحيه فى صلاة الاكليل

طاقة الحب..  

هل يغار الزوج من نجاح زوجته؟

تــــــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مايو 2010)

*كيف نحمى أبناءنا من أصدقاء السوء؟

المرأةالغامضة يفضلها الرجل  

"اعداء الانسان اهل بيتة"؟

الحياة الزوجية فى سفر نشيد الأنشاد

دراسة للمجلس القومي للمرأة

حقائق أساسية عن الزواج  

عيد‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏ووجوب‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الوالدين للمتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس  

الحب والزواج في العهد الجديد  

 قوانين كنسيّة صريحة بخصوص الزوجة الواحدة

سر الزيجه: الزواج عمل الروح القدس

جربوها مع ازواجكم .....ودعولي.....للمتزوجين..؟

العائلة من منظار أرثوذكسي

 الاسرة الروحية السعيدة  

عفواً..  لا تعاملوني هكذا..!

الرأس أنت.....والقلب أنتي...

كيف يربي الآباء أبنائهم؟ من خلال أقوال الأباء

* ​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106220*
* افتراضي  إذا كان زوجك قاسي القلب

 الكتاب المقدس ........ و تنظيم الأسره  

التبنى ..... والكتاب المقدس

 النزاعات الزوجية  

الصدق عند الزواج

إصمتى اتزيدى جمــــــــــالا

هل يحق لللارملة ان تتزوج؟ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس.؟

 الأسرة ومستقبل الأولاد - كيف يقنع الشاب أو الشابه الأسرة باختياراته  

وصية لكل عروس ..احترمي حماتك  

الاحترام بين التقاليد و الحقيقة

التعامل مع الاولاد او مع ابنك المراهق..

ماذا يعنى ( أكرم أباك وأمك )  

راى  المسيحيه فى لبس المرأه

الالتزام الاجتماعى فى فكر اباء الكنيسة ( موضوع للأسره )

قداسه البابا يشرح قضايا الرهبنة والزواج والتبنى

العقم ........... والأيمان  

التبشير للعيلة والاقرباء والاصدقاء بدون ازعاج..

الصمت .. عدو خفي يدمر السعادة الزوجية بين الطرفين ليس هناك أجمل من التواصل وشعور المرء أن هناك آخر يسمعه ويتأثر بكلامه، يشاركه لحظات السعادة البري

إصطحبا أولادكما إلى الكنيسة
* 


*تــــــــــــــــــابع ....

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مايو 2010)

* الـــغـــــيره حــب أم أنــــانيــــــه؟؟؟؟؟؟

 الرابطه العاطفيه بين الطفل وأمه  

 عفة الزواج المسيحي  

+ إختبار التفاهم بين الزوجين +  

 ماهو الحب الناضج ؟!!!!  

إمرأة يكرهها الرجال : الــمــرأة الـمـهـمـلـة .  

أنا أتحدث وزوجي صامت!!!!!

عالجي خلافك الزوجي بكل رومانسيةَ!  

تحديد وقت معين للتسوق

الرجل والمرأة

كيف تكوني ضيفة خفيفة ومحبوبة?

هام جدا جدا للازواج دمعة الأنثى......وحنان الرجل

مين فينا مش عايز يزود دخلة ؟ نظرة متكاملة لفكرة العمل من المنزل ... ياللا هانشتغل واحنا فى البيت


الخيانه الزوجية .. الأسباب والعلاج

فى بيتنا مسن

كيف تتجنبين الانحراف فى اسرتك الصغيرة  ?

استرداد حياه الشركه المكسوره

تعاملى مع ابنائك المراهقين بتكتيك ذكى !!!

هل تريد زوجه من الله  ?

مشكلات راتب الزوجة والابنة.. الطمع هو السبب

ابعاد حملات تفتيش الزوجة لموبايل زوجها

الزّواج والغضب

كيف تواجه المرأه الغلاء?

مساهمه الزوجه فى المصروف

سن اليأس ليس نهاية الحياة الزوجية السعيدة!  

العنف ضد الحوامل  

كيف تتعاملي مع زوجك الكشر?

 كيف تنمي المراه التقيه المحبه الزوجيه؟؟  

اذا كان العالم كله صغيرا فالمرأه تبقى كبيره

20 طريقة تظهر بها لأولادك أنك تحبهم

الأمور النفسية للمرأة

كيف نساعد أطفالنا لينفتحوا على المجتمع؟

الام المسيحية فى الكتاب المقدس

يفية اكتشاف مدمن في الاسره ودور الاسره في العلاج

كيف تبقينه أطول فترة معك قبل وبعد الزواج؟

 صراع المرأة مع أزمة سن  الاربعين!!!  

هل المساعدة فى اعمال المنزل تنقص من رجولة الرجل ؟

صفات تفقدك صلاحيتك كزوجة

العــطـــاء, لا بد منه بين حين وآخر

المقارنات السلبية تُفسِد حياتك الزوجية

ما يحبه الرجل في الزواج؟

المواد الإباحية

ما هي مراحل الزواج وبعض النصائح للسعادة الزوجية?

كيفية الإعداد للزواج السعيد؟  
* 



*تـــــــــــــــــــــــــابع ......

*:download:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مايو 2010)

* 	 10 نصائح للطلبة قبل الامتحانات..  
*

*الصداقة بين الشاب والفتاة من على النت  

 قداسه البابا و الأسره و الشموسيه  

 المراءة  او الزوجة  المستحيلة؟؟  

اللوائح الخاصة بالاحوال الشخصية لطائفة الاقباط الارثوذكس *

طرق الاعتذار بين الزوجين ؟؟  

مشاغل الحياة في صراع دائم معها..

ما يريدة الزوج

زوجه الأب

الاحترام  

النزاعات بين الاهل وتأثيرها على الابناء!!  

 المراءة الفاضلة.

قواعد تربية ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في الاسرة  

محبة عاطفية ام شهوة جسدية ؟؟؟؟؟  

انشاء كنيسة جديدة  

 العنف داخل الاسرة  

سلوك المرأة العظيمة مع زوجها  

تفرض علينا الحياة أن نستمر في الاختيار

 كيف تبنى بيتا عل صخر ؟؟؟؟  

يا أمي هل تصلي لأجلي ؟

كيف نحصل على السعادة وما هي؟؟  

تــــــــــــــــابع ...**

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2010)

* بالخط الأحمر......نصائح للأهل؟**

رجال لا يصلحون للزواج  

مقاييس الاختيار الزيجي للانبا موسي اسقف الشباب  

المرأة الشرقية مهيضة الجناح ..  

 بعيدا.......عن الآباء؟

 صليب الزواج المسيحى  

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الوالدين الصالحين؟

حل المشاكل الزوجية المستعصية  

 نصائح للأزواج الشباب فقط!  

حاجات الرجل بحسب الكتاب المقدس؟  

الخيانة ختى لو بالفكر؟؟  

حاجات المرأه فى الكتاب المقدس  

لهذا السبب لن تتزوج البنات ابدا  

كيفية التحكم في الشهوات الشبابية؟!

نظرة متساوية الى الصبي والبنت من دون تمييز؟

اكيلا وبريسكلا والاثنين جسد واحد  

الطلاق فى المسيحيه ++  لنيافه للأنبا غريغوريوس  

فلاش مؤثر جدا من كل اب وام الى ابنائهم

متى تضيع المراة انوثتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

 	 10نصائح... كيف تكسبين حماتك؟  

نصيحة الى كل اسرة لديها فتاة مخطوبة  

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80155الأطفال وهدايا يوم الأم .. سيناريوهات ومخططات وابتزاز عاطفي

أحذرى إفشاء أسرارك الزوجية...

الجمال بلا فضيله يشبه منزل من غير باب  

الزواج يشكل قسماً أاساسياً من الكنيسة وهو في الوقت نفسه رمز لها.  

 لكل انسانه حزينه  

 عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضوع  

* 


*تـــــــــــــــــابع ....

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2010)

* كيف تستعد للتعامل مع الخلافات الزوجية؟

أكثر الاسئلة المحرجة للرجال والنساء..

 لم تمت الصبيه  

+++ حماتى قنبلة ذرية.... وهجوز بنتها من خيبتى القوية ++++

عشرين طريقة تظهر بها لأولادك انك تحبهم  

تعلمي كيف تحبين حماتك ، فهذا سر سعادتك !  

 زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه  

 كيف تكـون أبـاً عظيمـاَ مثمـراً  

تنظيم الأسرة

خمس اسرار تجعل زوجك يشاطرك ما بداخله  

الرجل والمرأة عملة واحدة ذات وجهين ( هما مجد الله المنظور )  

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61432
*** الآسرة والعلاقات ***


محكات الارتباط السعيد

من هى المرأه الافضل ؟

اجعلي زوجك مسؤولاً عن بيته  

المسئولية الكبرى

المرأة الفاضلة من يجدها  

اجعلي زوجك مسؤولاً عن بيته

سر الزواج و العهد القديم والجديد  


ادفعي‏ ‏زوجك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏النجاح  


تــــــــــــــــابع...

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2010)

* الصداقة بين الزوجين هل ممكنة؟

سر الزيجة والتعبير عن الفرح الروحي  

 البيت المسيحي  

هل الزواج  بلا  حب يعيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل يجوز الطلاق في المسيحية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الشباب والإعلام

الحيرة فى الاختيار

من مواضيع البابا شنوده

البابا شنوده ,, ماذا يقول عن ,,,,,, ؟؟؟؟ أدخل

 كيف نبني اسرة مسيحية من البداية اي....:::؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

الشباب والجسد

ارفض هذا العريس ..ارفض هذة العوسة

 +++ قيس مدى التوافق.....قبل ما تقول انا موافق +++  

+++ نفسية الرجـل +++

الغيرة

+  الاسره المسيحيه وسط العالم  +

1-التعارف عبر النت رسالة لكل الفئات العمرية

2-التعارف عبر النت رسالة لكل الفئات العمرية

* 

*تـــــــــــــــــــابع.......

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2010)

*+++ الأسره المسيحيه الميثاليه والخدمه +++

الحب

+++ اللة و +++ الارتباط +++

{}   سن اليأس ومراهقة الرجل

مشاكل سنه اولى جواز

منافق أم مجامل

كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى

بعض النصائج الجوهرية الى لازواج من باحثة اجتماعية !

الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!

عشرون نصيحة مفيدة للزوجة  

اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة  

كيف توقفين انتقادات عائلتك لك!

ارحمها حرام عليك ... !!

هل الصلاة تستطيع أن تمنحنا الغفران ؟

الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا

أهمية الفحص الطبي قبل الزواج..

أحاسيس نحو مجريات أمورنا الحياتية جميعا.

((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....

هنا فقط كن اجمل رجل...؟!  


تــــــــــــــــــــابع........
* 


:download:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2010)

*هل سيطرة المرأة على الرجل مقبوله؟؟

علاقات الإخوة في الأسرة!

حواء ... انتى تفاحة فلا تكونى سهلة المنال

.. منافق ........... مراهق .......... عاشق ..  

وصايا الأم الحكيمة  

فن الحوار داخل الأسرة القمص أشعياء ميخائيل بباوى  

 	 7 اسرار عن الرجل  

أزمة الزواج...عقل وفكر جديد  

*** كيف تسعد من تحب ؟؟ *** عظة مكتوبة جميلة جدا  

 هل اختفت الرومنسيه من حياتنا, ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  

سيدتى..... اكتشفى عيوبك وغيريها.....

المرأة كالكتاب فلا تنظر للغلاف..!!

 نصائح جامدة للبنات....؟!  

الطريقه الافضل لاستخداام السلطه فى الاسره !!!

ماذا تفعل مع رجل متألم ؟  

 كيف ننهي الخلافات الزوجية في لحظاتها الأولى  

أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟  

الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل  

احذروا الناس في مرحلة ما قبل الخطوبة باسبوع  

أمومة وأبوة غير سوية!!  

الاسس الخاطئة للزواج

النضج (1كو 11:13)


تــــــــــــــابع........

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2010)

*الخلافات الزوجية والعين والحسد والسحر

قبول شريك الحياة  

الشباب والتدخين

مؤشرات الغضب  

ختان الإناث  


تــــــــابع,,,,,

:download:

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2010)

* المحبة الخاطئة

كيـف تعمقيـن تعلـق زوجـك بـك؟

مع الله أثناء الحمل

الشخصية القوية

++ زمن ........الحب ..++

عام دراسي جديد

الابناء والاصدقاء وطرق التعامل معهم

الزواج الناجح .. يبنى على اختيار ديني وثقافي واجتماعي..!

يـــا بـــنـــات.....!!!  

البعد الانسانى فى التحدث الى الشباب

اسلوبك دليل مكانتك

أهمية تهديف الحياة

نصائح ضرورية أثناء فترة الخطوبة للبنات

تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين هل هو لصالحهم  ؟؟؟

التعامل مع الهدف


تـــــــــــابع......**

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

*هذا رأى الدكتور  عادل فما هو رأيكم*

*أُسس السلام العائلي  *

*الأنبا بولا على الرجال أن يضحوا ...  *

*شريك حياتي من فضلك.. افهمني!  *

*رفقا ..برفيق العمر*

*الأنانيــــــــــــــة _ لنيافــة الأنبــا بــولا  *

 *لحياه زوجيه جميله وسعيده يرضى بها الطرفين  *


تـــــــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح باقى المواضيع...

:download:
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2010)

*المشاكل الزوجية

الطريق الصحيح للخطوبة والارتباط

+++ الحب العاطفى الواعى......جميل قوى +++

 بناتنا على مثال أعمدة في الكنيسة_ ربِّي ابنة مقدسة وسط عالم غير مقدَّس(1)  

 بناتنا على مثال أعمدة في الكنيسة_ ربِّي ابنة مقدسة وسط عالم غير مقدَّس(2)  

تـــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح....

:download:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

* مابين قيم الرجل و قيم المرأة فى الحياة

كيفية أختيار شريك الحياة ؟؟؟؟؟

تفضيلات الرجل والمراة

اشياء لاننظر اليها في اختيار شريك العمر

أظهر محبتك لأولادك !!!


تــــــــابع...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2010)

*الثقة والوقار في الأسرة

امرأة فاضلة من يجدها؟لآن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ(ام10:31)  

الاجازة المدرسية لست وقت ضائع لاولادك  

أنت معى وأنا معك  

لمحات في سر الإكليل

ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا (العائلة المسيحية)

لماذا نتزوج آمرأة واحدة ؟  

الأنبا بولا: الزيجة من أهم أسرار الكنيسة السبعة  

تـــــــابع بنعمه المسيح.......
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2010)

*البيت المسيحي

ارشادات اسرية هامة...  

الحوار في فترة الخطوبة...بوابة للزواج السعيد  

عدم الأنجاب بقلمى  

حواء والخطوبة  

 لو هناك سلاسل تقيدك..... يسوع يحررك  

اسس الزواج المسيحى السعيد(من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا)  

 المطالبة بحقوق المرأة .. ظلم للمرأة !  

اريد زوجة مثالية يارب......  

عفه الزواج المسيحي وقدسيته  


تــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

* عظمة المراة

 كيف تثيري إعجاب حماتك دون أن تضيع شخصيتك!  

 الأم وابنتها  

 كيف تفهمين شخصيــة الرٍجل?  

البشاشة Smiling  

الالتزام بآداب الزيارات .. يجعل ايامكم متوازنة.  

 الزواج والبتولية  

اذكى إمرأه في العالم...!!!!!!!  

فيتامينات ضرورية لكل زوجين...  

 أبعاد الحب في الزواج  

 خد بالك...أيها الــــــــــزوج........  

مميزات عقل المرأة..!!!  

عندما يدخل الشيطان بيـــن الــــزوج والزوجــــة........  

نصائح من نيافه الأنبا بولا = منقولــ =  

 الغيـــــــــــــــــــــــــرة .....  

 هل هو ده شريك حياتى ؟؟؟  

محاورة بين رجل وامرأة . . . !!  

تـــــابع....
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2010)

*قصة العذراء القديسة مريم*

*معاملة أهل زوجتك*

*لماذا المرأة الفاضلة قيمتها تفوق اللآلىء ؟?????  *

*اللحظات العاصفه ومواجهتها  *

*الاستاذ فريد وحكايات الزواج السعيد*

*الأخر بين الحب والانانية_ للراهب كاراس المحرقى  *

*      الصـــلاة التي يجــــــب أن تصليهـــا كــــل أُم .  *

*      كيف تستعد للتعامل مع الخلافات الزوجية؟  *

*عظـــات متنوعـــة للأســـرة المسيحيـــة...  *

*      ارشادات اسرية هامة...  *

*تــــــــابع بنعمة المسيح*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أغسطس 2010)

*أسئلة وأجوبة لدكتور نبيل باقى تهم كل أسرة مسيحية...

لماذانرفض الزواج المبكر؟

الاستاذ فريد وحكايات الزواج السعيد

أسئلة وإجابات صوتية تهم كل أسرة مسيحية _ للقس داود لمعى  

صـــــــــلاة أمّ

الاستعداد للزواج _  نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس. الأسقف العام

تعاليم المسيحية فى الزواج والطلاق

قصة العذراء القديسة مريم

كيف تكسب حب حوااااااااااااااااااء ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

هل انتى امرأة فاضلة فى بيتك  

تابع بنعمة المسيح....
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*ضغوطات العمل تسرق الأزواج  من حياتهم الخاصة...

 	 هل تعني لك العائلة ؟  

 متى  اقتنعت المراة بأنها كيانٌ مُستَقِل عن رجلها  

انتقاء الكلمات المناسبة وسيلة مهمة كيف تساعدين صديقتك على اجتياز أزمتها؟  

"" معاً لبناء أسرة مسيحية سعيدة ""  

حديث للأزواج...

تعاليم المسيحية فى الزواج والطلاق  

 ما يصــــــــح وما لا يصـــــــح..!!  

 اللة بيقول لكل حواء فى المنتدى ( اين انت)  

 كيف تتجنبين* ‬ غضـــــب زوجــــك؟*؟؟؟؟؟؟  

 كيف نبعد الملل عن حياتنا الزوجية؟  


تـــــابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2010)

* ابتعد عن . . . !!!!  

 تعاليم المسيحية فى الزواج والطلاق  

قبل أن تطالبيه باحترامك... احترمي ابنك المراهق  

الآبــــــــــاء الغافلــــــــــــون...!!!

 رسالــة إلــــى زوجـــــــة الخــــــــادم..!!  

هل تبحث عن حياة زوجية سعيدة؟  

التأخر في الزواج - تريزا جبران

 الإرتباط - تريزا جبران  


تابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*العلاقات الاسرية ( من اقوال سليمان الحكيم )

اسمع ايها الرجل

الكلمات الرقيقة داخل الأسرة  

مشكلات الشباب الاجتماعية و السلوكية

مصادر القوة فى الأسرة  

أكيـــــــلا وبريسكــــــلا...!!!  

تابع بنعمة المسيح....
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*زوجتي تسعدني*

*ماذا رأوا في بيتــــــــــــك؟?*

* السمنة و تأثيرها على الحياة الزوجية  *

*غيره الزوجه*

* ماذا يعني ألا نغيظ أولادنا؟  *

* هل يحق لك قراءة مذكرات ابنتك؟  *

*زكريا وأليصابات حياة حقيقية ومقدسة...  *

*هل تتفهمين مشاكل زوجك؟  *

*.الخيانة والشعور بالاهانة*

*هل أنت صديق لابنتك؟؟؟؟؟*

* أتخشـــــــــــــى التقــــــــــاعد؟؟؟  *

* 	 كيف تكون أبا ناجحا  *

* تعلــــــق الـــــــزوج بأمــــــــه..!!  *

* الرجل يكره المرأة الثرثارة والمرأة تكره الرجل الصامت  *

*زوجة ابني.. مشاعر متضاربة..!!!  *

* الإحترام  *

*أكيـــــــلا وبريسكــــــلا...!!!  *

*الزواج السعيد  بقلم الدكتور بيلي غراهام  *

* المسيحي وحياته البيتية...!!  *

*هل أنت دقة قديمة؟؟؟؟  *

* رفقـــــــة وجمالهــــــا الأدبــــــي...!!!  

تابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2011)

*لا لسيطرة الرجل..لا لسيطرة المرأة ..ونعم لسيطرة الحبّ.. الأب يوسف جزراوي*


*اكتشفي اسرار عالم الرجال (خاص)*


*زواج الأرملة..!!  *


*القدوة أهم أدوارهن‏  فتش عن الأم  *


*ما الدليل بأن الزواج هو سراً مقدساً؟  *


* السلام لك يا مريم تهليل حواء...!!  *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163136
*هل جميع الزيجات المسيحيّة ينطبق عليها(ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان) الأب يوسف جزراوي  *


*موضوع مهم*


* أبناؤنا وكيف نربِّيهم في الكنيسة؟  *


*فن التفاهم الزوجى ( تاليف د / عادل حليم ) تقديم نيافه الانبا موسى *


*أحلى ليلة...بثلات خطوات*


* 	 تكاليف العرس المتعبة!  *

* 	 2010 10عظات ممتازة لازم كل اب وام يسمعوها كويس  *


*زواج الاقارب والغصب* 


* كيف تقدمين نصائح أنثوية؟؟  *


*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الوالدين الصالحين؟  *


*ما هي الأنوثة التي يحبها الرجال ؟  *


*هل يختفي مع الزمن؟  *


*الخيانة الفكرية...!!!!  *


* أنا الرجل وأفعل ما أشاء  *


*اللة وحياتنا الجنسية _ للدكتور نبيل باقى*


*دعي شريك حياتك ينطلق على سجيته  *


*زوجي بصباص وأنا اتعذب!!!*


*عاملي زوجك كرجل!!  *


* ما هي الأسباب التي تدفع الزوج إلى ضرب زوجته؟  *


* هل يمكن أن تسلب المرأة مال رجلها؟  *


*أصول التعاليم التي على الأب أن يُسلِّمها لابنه_ عن كتاب فن الحياة الناجحة للأب متى المسكين*


* لتكوني المرأة الفاضلة وتسعدي زوجك ونفسك وأولادك


تابع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------

